

Google Glass may save firms $1 billion - hepha1979
http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/11/technology/google-glass-report/index.html

======
Alex_Jiang
My dad is a chemist who does a lot of lab work. Currently he uses an iPhone's
basic features a lot: notes, timer, etc. Before the iPhone he used a
chronograph.

Glass would actually be a much better form-factor for him, for simple things
like timing reactions, tagging which compounds are in each container, and
taking notes. It would free up his hands and let him multitask a lot better.

